# Glass Cleaner



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

anyone recommend a gd glass cleaner?

ive been using turtle wax glass cleaner but its not the best nd can hardly see out of the window when the sun hits it

Thanks


----------



## r_youngson (Apr 29, 2009)

I've not tried many but Autoglyms Fast Glass is ok


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I use the meguires stuff you can get it from Halfords


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

cheers guys


----------



## Scaleybrat (Aug 21, 2009)

This stuff is superb, no streaks and does exactly what it says

http://www.invisibleglass.com/


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

Doesn't matter what glass cleaner you use as long as you use clean the glass with newspaper. One sheet to spread Windowlene (or whatever) and another clean sheet to buff to a hassle free effortless finish.

Seriously, been using newspaper for years - you'll never look back! Got the tip from a Pro Valeter.


----------



## Racer28 (Aug 21, 2009)

Newspaper!? Wow, does the ink it the paper not degrade onto the screen and smear?

I use Autoglym Car Glass Polish. Fine, blue liquid that goes onto the screen and you polish as you would t-cut. It dries white, and easily buff off. Its only downside is that it leaves a chalky white residue when polishing off, so be careful. To get around this, try using a damp cloth. Il agree though that its best for an outside application rather than interior due to the residue.

The upside is that even old window wipers work well on its surface, but driven at anywhere near 70mph, and you dont need the wipers. Its like Rainex, except that it works for around 2 weeks even using screen wash and wipers as the glass is in great condition.

Christian


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

Not if you use a quality Broadsheet paper 

Give it a go - does a fab job. The fresher the newspaper the better as the chemicals in the paper give a very slight rainx finish.

You won't bother with anything else....


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

sonicmonkey said:


> Doesn't matter what glass cleaner you use as long as you use clean the glass with newspaper. One sheet to spread Windowlene (or whatever) and another clean sheet to buff to a hassle free effortless finish.
> 
> Seriously, been using newspaper for years - you'll never look back! Got the tip from a Pro Valeter.


As long as it is not the Daily Sport you will get more crap on the windows than you take off :lol: :lol:


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

I use a micro fibre towel the one you use for removing wax residue of your car. I use that with meguiars glass cleaner work great.


----------



## 5UBY (Feb 26, 2009)

I'll second the window cleaner and newspaper job - my mum actually told me of this, and the finish is absolutely fantastic.
Definitely recommended.


----------

